# federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???



## The Driver (15. November 2006)

bin total aufgeschmissen. war im baumarkt und wollte federstahldraht kaufen. gabs natürlich nicht. ich brauch das zeug zum selbstbau von stehaufbleien, posen, wobblern, spinnern usw....

nichtrostend sollet es auch sein. ihr wisst schon: das zeugs aus dem z.B. die Achsen von Spinnern sind. wo bekomm ich sowas bloß her? am liebsten im I-Net. In den ebay shops hab ich schon geschaut: fehlanzeige!!!!


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Schau mal:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PILKER-DRAHT-VA-...ryZ65986QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/PILKER-DRAHT-VA-...ryZ65986QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/PILKER-DRAHT-VA-...ryZ65986QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

#6 |wavey:


----------



## fkpfkp (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Moin,

Einfach hier: http://www.wlw.de/sse/MainServlet?a...de&suchbegriff=federstahldraht&klobjid=138620

Nen Produzenten in deiner Nähre raussuchen und anrufen. Kleinmengen fallen meist aus dem Lager  .

Ansonsten: Schrotthandel wäre ne Möglichkeit oder ne Metallbaufirma.


----------



## Pannenfischer (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Hallo!
Kennst du keinen Schweißer?Die haben den Draht (auch rostfrei
in verschiedenen Durchmessern) meterlang auf einer Rolle zum Schweissen.


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Wenn Du einen Dentalfachhandel kennst. kannst Du Dir dort guten federharten Draht kaufen. ZB Menzanium von Scheu.
Um dort Draht zu bekommen, mußt Du kein Kieferorthopäde sein 
Kannst aber auch einen Zahntechniker oder Kieferorthopäden fragen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Der Dentaldraht ist aber nicht gerade billig, daher lautet mein Tipp der örtliche Schweißzubehörhandel. Dort gibt es den Draht als ca. 1m Stäbe in kleinen Gebinden. #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Noch ne Alternative ist ein Musikgeschäft. Da mal nach Klavierdraht Fragen in Rostfrei.

Oder ins Fahrradfachgeschäft. Wenn die Räder neu Einspeichen bleibt da immer ne Menge alter Speichen über. Teilweise auch Rostfrei.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## vaaberg (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*



The Driver schrieb:


> bin total aufgeschmissen. war im baumarkt und wollte federstahldraht kaufen. gabs natürlich nicht. ich brauch das zeug zum selbstbau von stehaufbleien, posen, wobblern, spinnern usw....
> 
> nichtrostend sollet es auch sein. ihr wisst schon: das zeugs aus dem z.B. die Achsen von Spinnern sind. wo bekomm ich sowas bloß her? am liebsten im I-Net. In den ebay shops hab ich schon geschaut: fehlanzeige!!!!




Hallo aufgeschmissener ! :q 

Ersten kann man für viele Zwecke rostfreie Fahrardspeichen nehmen. Die fallen bei der Cykel - Operation an - fragen gehen.
Wenn das nicht passt: Mail an mich ich habe ne Adresse in GÖ.
da kann ich fast alles bekommen. Also länge und Durchmesser mailen - ich frage an.

Weisst Du nicht was Cykel ist ? Skandinavisch Fahrrad.

...Und bei der HAKUMA musst Du auch mal nachsehen.


----------



## wobbler (15. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

.... in jedem modellbauladen....

federstahldraht....  wird dort als anlenkungszug benutzt ... für dir servos/ ruder...

in allen stärken....


----------



## friggler (16. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Ich hab schon recht viele verschiedene von 123 gekauft.
Am besten für Spinner geeignet fand Ich den hier
Der von Addy geposteten hab Ich ebenfalls, der ist Ok aber nicht sooo gut für Spinner etc. geeignet. Für Pilkerachsen uä wie auf dem Bild ist der sehr gut geeignet . Auch Salzwasser war kein Problem.
Die anderen waren mir zu weich oder zu spröde.
Die aus den Bastelgeschäften (Meterware 0,3/0,5/0,8/1mm für Modellbau)-zumindestens die bei uns- werden brüchig bei engen Ösen und rosten doch irgendwann.
Je nach Anwendung gibt es Wig-Mig-Mag-odersoähnlich Schweissdraht (Rollenware) -Ich glaube zum Edelstahl schweissen- der tw. auch sehr gut ist. Wenn Du einen Schweisser kennst kann der dir ja evtl. mal ein Stück besorgen?

Gruss
Andreas

Hoffe der Link funzt nu - Danke ZF


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

@friggler

Der Link funzt leider nicht...


----------



## holle (16. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich hab schon recht viele verschiedene von 123 gekauft.
> Am besten für Spinner geeignet fand Ich den hier
> 
> Gruss
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen! den habe ich auch zum spinnerbau u.s.w. 
top-preis und gute ware.


----------



## The Driver (16. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

danke für die tipps. hab den bei ebay gekauft.


----------



## p-scout (17. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Wenn du nicht unbedingt runden Federstahl benötigst, kannst du auch den Federstahl aus alten Scheibenwischerblättern benutzen. Der ist rostfrei und kann sogar fein gebohrt werden. 

Gruß P-scout


----------



## friggler (17. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*



p-scout schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht unbedingt runden Federstahl benötigst, kannst du auch den Federstahl aus alten Scheibenwischerblättern benutzen. Der ist rostfrei und kann sogar fein gebohrt werden.
> 
> Gruß P-scout



Und was baust Du daraus?
Ausser Anschlagautomat und div. Bissanzeiger ist mir dazu noch nichts eingefallen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## hotabych (17. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Uli B. hat in seinem Geschäft das richtige Draht in verschiedenen Stärken. Ich mag den Laden auch nicht weil eigentlich immer teuerer als andere, aber manche Sachen sucht man woanders vergeblich. 

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm  gehe dort unter "Zubehör Gummiköder" und dann "Draht"

Gruß


----------



## p-scout (24. November 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Hallo Andreas, 

aus dem Federstahl der Wischerblättern mache ich u.a.Ösen für schwere Grundbleie und Pilker, auch für Downriggerbleie aber auch zum Bau von Systemen für tote Köderfische. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Roha (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Es ist auch zu bekommen in 1mtr längen (recht, nicht auf rollen)(durchmesser 0,4 0,5 0,6,....1,2mm) bei Stonfo. http://www.stonfo.com/
Diese Italiänischer firma liefert auch an professionelle posenverarbeiter. Dieser Draht rostet nicht.

(Entschuldige für meine Deutsche sprache. Ich komme aus Holland und kann ihre sprache nicht so gut schreiben)


----------



## Gottlieb (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

Hallo habe 1mm Edelstahldraht von der Rolle,
könnte dir einige Meter abgeben. (20m Verpackung+Versand 5,00€ ) 

mfg 
Gottlieb


----------



## Soumi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

hallo ,
versucht es doch einmal bei www.hakuma.de


----------



## Maxihunter (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

http://shop.reidl.de/katalog/1108702/


----------



## gismowolf (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: federstahldraht... woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???*

@Maxihunter!
Das ist aber kein Federstahldraht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Darum geht es!


----------

